# Majestic Jr Fountain Frt. end Inter-changeable



## Silverado (Apr 12, 2015)

Does anyone know if a Majestic Jr. Fountain Frt. end is inter-changeable with the Rollerball Hardware?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 12, 2015)

It was the last time I tried it about a year ago.


----------



## jyreene (Apr 12, 2015)

Agree with Roy. Did that about 6 months ago and it worked.


----------



## Silverado (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank-You Guys!


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Apr 14, 2015)

yes it is I do it all the time


----------

